# RBR TdF 2017 Predictions! Post by Start Time 2017



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

RBR TdF 2017 Predictions! Post by Start Time 2017

Hello, everyone. Since we are all so smart about road racing, let's show it off: post your predictions before start time for the 2017 Tour de France. Talk is cheap. Can you call it a month before the final stage? A year?

At the end of the 2017 TdF, I will review how well we did. Historically, we have been pretty lousy, with some moments of brilliance.

Once the 2017 schedule is announced, I will note the deadline for posting predictions. Bon chance!

Call first, or try first, second, or third-
Yellow/Podium/GC: 
Green/points: 
Polka-Dot/climber: 
White/youth: 
Red/combatif: 
Team: 

Lantern Rouge: 
DNF: 
Brown/Douche: 
Honorable Mention:


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

OK, no one else wants to start so I will: LA!!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

PJay said:


> OK, no one else wants to start so I will: LA!!


Hahaha! 8/1 will be interesting, when guys can announce next year. I'll say it now, as much as it makes throw up a little... Groomed repeats. Sky stays pretty much the same and the machine rolls on.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Bump!!
First day is July 1! A short time trial. I don't see the start time posted yet.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Will make predictions when the teams post rosters.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

rosters mostly out now I think

Call first, or try first, second, or third-
Yellow/Podium/GC: Froome. then Porte, third Quintana
Green/points: Sagan - I mean who else??
Polka-Dot/climber: Bardet
White/youth: don't care
Red/combatif: don't care
Team: don't care


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Most teams have put out line ups at this point so here goes:

Call first, or try first, second, or third-
Yellow/Podium/GC: Froome, Contador, Valverde
Green/points: Sagan (is there really another choice?)
Polka-Dot/climber: Pinot
White/youth: Yates
Red/combatif: Talansky
Team: Movistar

Lantern Rouge: a domestique for someone
DNF: 20 riders
Brown/Douche: possibly Aru
Honorable Mention: Landa


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Froome wins a very boring tour.

Here's what Froome has to say - 
"What kind of race are you expecting this year?

I hope it will be a very exciting edition but *with only three summit finishes and a really small amount of time trialling*, there will be very few opportunities for the riders who are contesting the overall classification"


Read more at Tour de France 2017 power rankings: #1 - Chris Froome | VeloNews.com


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Cool, Godot. We've been waiting...


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

1st: Porte, Second: Froome 3rd: Aru
Green: Sagan (lets be real he might take yellow, just kidding woud be awesome though)
Team: Movistar
Polka-Dot: Pinot
Red: Talansky
White: no clue sorry 

I will throw this in most sprint wins: Kittel (Cav not himself due to illness if he shows up)


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

First: Froome 
Second: Valverde
Third: Quintana
Green/points: P. Sagan 
Polka-Dot/climber: Majka
White/youth: Yates
Red/combatif: Contador 
Team: Movistar 
Lantern Rouge: Cavendish 
DNF: Talansky
Brown/Douche: Sky Team 
Honorable Mention: Porte


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

First: Quintana
Second: Porte
Third: Froome
Green/Points: Sagan or Mathews or Demare
Polka Dot: Majka or Meintjes
White: Yates 
Red: De Gendt or Tony Martin
Team: BMC
Most Bunch Sprint Wins: Kittell
Guys that will animate the races and make them fun: Cummings, Gilbert, Van Avermaet, Tony Martin, and Valverde.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Call first, or try first, second, or third-
Yellow/Podium/GC: 1.Porte 2.Quintana 3.Contador (Froome crashes out)
Green/points: Sagan
Polka-Dot/climber: Majka
White/youth: Yates
Red/combatif: DeGendt
Team:BMC


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Yellow/Podium/GC: Porte, Froome, Quintana
Green/points: Sagan
Polka-Dot/climber: Pinot
White/youth: Keung
Red/combatif: Valverde
Team: BMC

Lantern Rouge: Contador
DNF: TVG
Brown/Douche: To Be Determined
Honorable Mention: Fuglsank


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

If I am figuring this out correctly, start time is 3:15pm, Dusseldorf time, which is in CEST, which I think is same time zone as Paris. CEST is 6 hours before U.S. Eastern time, so a 3:15 start time in Dusseldorf might be 9:15 Eastern; then 8:15 central, 7:15 mountain, and 6:15 pacific.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

LostViking said:


> Brown/Douche: Sky Team


For your gentle consideration  :

Froome under fire over 'cheating' jersey | VeloNews.com


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

LostViking said:


> For your gentle consideration  :
> 
> Froome under fire over 'cheating' jersey | VeloNews.com


well that is old old news as Tour controversies go, LOL

-

Now I guess I gotta go with anotehr choice for Green jersey. I am thinking Matthews. He is fairly consistent and can do classic-y climbs.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm still trying to figure out what's wrong with Sky's kit. I'm not a fan and typically don't defend them. But what exactly is different from their kit to what Movistar's TT kits have been like since last year?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what's wrong with Sky's kit. I'm not a fan and typically don't defend them. But what exactly is different from their kit to what Movistar's TT kits have been like since last year?


Dimples that reportedly improve airflow, on the arms I believe.

Is Sky's skin suit illegal? Probably not — but just barely | VeloNews.com


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

I will soon review how well we did.
--Here, on Friday, I don't believe 2nd and 3rd for overall podium will stand after tomorrow's time trial is over.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Well, generally, we did well in picking Froome FTW. Not a big surprise. Otherwise, we did not do very well. We all talk a good game, but are not so great when put to the test!

Here is how we did in our predictions.

All three podium places:
No one

Two podium places:
no one

One on podium, correct place
First: Froome:
BCSaltchucker, KoroninK, godot, LostViking, 

One on podium, not correct place:
gofast2wheeler, Pjay - Froome 2nd; Rashadabd- Froome 3rd.

Green: Matthews:
No one

Polka Dot: Barguil
No one

White: S. Yates
KoroninK, LostViking, Rashadabd, TricrossRich,

Team: Sky:
No one

Red: I cannot find Combativite / Red winner yet.

Honorable mentions:
Koronink: "Honorable Mention: Landa"
godot: "Froome wins a very boring tour"
gofast2wheeler: "I will throw this in most sprint wins: Kittel (Cav not himself due to illness if he shows up)"
Rashadabd: "Most Bunch Sprint Wins: Kittell"

Thanks for playing! We will all get together next year and try again!


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Very sad that my predictions as bad as they were did better than my fantasy team.


----------

